# Lizards > Chameleons >  urgent chameleon help!

## Mikekrause2000

Hello BP. First of all i want to start out by saying This is NOT MY PET. My pet is my ball python Mitch who is happy and healthier then ever. This is my idiot roommates Veiled Chameleon. We think he fell off the plant or maybe got bit by the other large chameleon in the cage. He has a small blood spot on his head. He is probably blind. He took them both to the vet and got some eye drops for them. When he walks he is very wobbly and completely wobbles i guess you could call it. I tried telling him to put the chameleons on craigslist to a good home and someone that can properly care for them. I tried telling him that getting a chameleon is going to be really hard and expensive to do. Or if he doesn't want to do either one at least stop its slow suffering death and put the poor thing down...
What should I do? What is wrong with the thing? 

Video of his walk.    http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/4035/ubr.mp4

----------


## wolfy-hound

If it's eating, I'd personally see if it recovers.  He took it to a vet, what did the vet indicate? If it's just wobbly, that may just be temporary or normal after a injury. I would trust what the vet says, and see if it's eating. If it's just slowly starving to death(as in not eating for some time, not just a couple days), then yes, he should have it humanely euthanized or take it back to the vet.

----------


## Mikekrause2000

i guess they were blind temporarily from the UVB bulb.

----------


## Teresa

Get this baby in his own cage with low branches make sure he has a correct hot spot and correct UBV no coil lights. Have your friend get him some silk worms as they have a good amount of calcium. You can use a tall tub for now as he looks small. Chams should not be housed together after about 3 months old the bigger ones will keep the small ones from eating. He may also be dehydrated more misting a day may also help. He may also be lacking calcium. The wobble can be an early sign of MBD. I hope he recovers. Chams are cool but alot of work.

----------


## BPelizabeth

See I don't think the veiled is all that hard.  They should be in an all screen cage alone.  Like most reptiles....you really shouldn't house them together.    They should be sprayed down at least twice a day really well if you do not have a drip system.  You can also set a couple of ice cubes on top of the cage and that will drip throughout the day as well.  

You can offer some dark greens if they are interested and their bugs shoud be coated for calcium.  Other than that they are fairly fragile if they fall off of something but other than that fairly easy....at least mine is.  Cracks me up with his squeaky when he is mad at me.

----------


## Mikekrause2000

they dont see that bad. But compared to my snake where i change the water everyday, throw out the paper towel if he makes a mess and throw in a rat once a week.

----------


## BPelizabeth

> they dont see that bad. But compared to my snake where i change the water everyday, throw out the paper towel if he makes a mess and throw in a rat once a week.


lol...I 11 different types of lizards....so really compared to some he is a piece of cake...lol

----------

